# Rv at Waters Edge



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking for RV Parks that have sites on water ..So you can launch at boat ramp and Park / Anchor in water at or Very near your RV camping site for obvious reasons these days.....If you want to share site # PM me..On 2/3 day trips we take Van its got sleep/AC/TV...And have to break camp every day to launch boat..And thats a PAIN but its easy enough to do just rather not do if we can. ...Within 250m of Bay City...Salt or Fresh Water lake or river...Welcome all Ideas...THX


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

There is one on Bolivar that has access to ICW and east bay. Can't remember name. Try looking up the crystal beach news. They advertise there. Have fun!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

this one is just west of hwy 146 and near bait camp.
i believe they have their own boat launch if not you can use the 146 one.

http://www.rvresortmarina.com/


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

phanagriff said:


> There is one on Bolivar that has access to ICW and east bay. Can't remember name. Try looking up the crystal beach news. They advertise there. Have fun!


Crystal Canal RV Park

1300 N Monkhouse Rd, Crystal Beach, TX 77650
(409) 684-0268


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I would recommend Crystal Canal. We stayed there a couple of weeks ago. No complaints. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys Keep them coming ..Even a blind hog finds a acorn now and then..I found this ...Best online info so far ...http://www.texasoutside.com/lakeCamp.html


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Right down the road from you is a great rv park. Launch at Rawlins and tie the boat up at the dock at Matagorda bay rv park. Fish the Colorado.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*RV at waters edge*



Floatin Doc said:


> Right down the road from you is a great rv park. Launch at Rawlins and tie the boat up at the dock at Matagorda bay rv park. Fish the Colorado.


You right and I know and have used ..But Primary goal was Fresh water..Just thought might as well include salt water..someone else could use that info...THX


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Lake Livingston State Park could work. It has a lot of bulkheads but not all.


----------

